
Show HN: Shogun – drag/drop page builder that plugs into your website - Finbarr
https://getshogun.com
======
iamwil
This makes a lot of sense for companies who have marketers that rely on
engineering to make web changes. It's an embeddable CMS, so I don't have to
install a whole 'nother stack with a different login to get it going.

It's a pain in the ass for the dev to do some standard marketing that has to
be responsive, especially if the text is left justified with some sort of
background image that has to be adjusted for every responsive breakpoint. And
marketing feels like devs are just dragging their feet, and can't get the
stuff done fast enough to do A/B tests, ad tests, and other experiments.

~~~
Finbarr
Yes, this is exactly it. It's super easy to integrate and lets anyone build
pages. Thanks for checking it out!

------
no1youknowz
Don't like it.

1) $150 a month, 1 user, 10 pages?

How about I throw up wordpress, get thrivethemes and then as many pages as I
want and as many users and $0 a month?

2) I'm not sure why anyone would want this. There are better things out there,
like clickfunnels. Which is 10x better than this.

3) Finally, any decent agency will have a developer. It's pretty trivial to
knock something like this up and have an in-house solution, again for $0.

I know, because I made my own for my own business and my own media buyers to
use. I don't get bugged any more for developing pages.

------
dmix
Nice design but I clicked Publish... then what? The documentation is thin. How
exactly do you embed this on a page?

No word on security on the sales page either. That would be my primary concern
as a customer.

~~~
Finbarr
When you hit publish on the demo, it publishes your modified page to
demo.getshogun.com/your-demo-uuid.

Documentation definitely needs some work!

The integration is platform specific. For example, if you're using rails you
just drop in a gem and it works. I'm the CTO so please feel free to reach out
with any more questions - finbarr [@] getshogun.com.

~~~
dmix
Dropping in a gem doesnt explain how I embed it into my views. Maybe I'm
confused about the use cases.

~~~
Finbarr
Sorry about that, the documentation is certainly scant right now. The beauty
of Shogun is that you don't have to do anything beyond dropping in the gem and
setting the ENV variables. When you publish a page in Shogun, it will be live
at the path you set within a few seconds in your application, using your
existing application layout.

------
mjnaus
Guys, the pricing is insane.... $150 per month is asking too much for what
you're offering.

------
yankoff
May get confused with the python machine learning library that has the same
name.

~~~
Finbarr
Oh! Thanks for pointing this out. I guess it's a popular name.

------
ra33itsf00t
Do you guys have any pricing plans available for agencies yet?

~~~
Finbarr
We don't have any specific agency plans, but since our pricing is site based,
an agency can push out multiple sites for clients and let them upgrade as
necessary. Happy to chat further - finbarr [@] getshogun.com.

------
kolev
Nice, but so expensive!

~~~
Finbarr
Hey, thanks for checking it out.

We think the price is reasonable when you compare it to the cost of
maintaining web pages by hand. Engineering time tends to be pretty expensive
(in many cases upwards of $100/hr). Shogun enables anyone on your team to
manage your website with ease, which could save multiple engineering hours per
day/week depending on how many pages you have.

~~~
kolev
Well, based on my experience, the pricing is way above the expectations -
there were similar tools priced at $10-15/month with no limits, and even they
weren't very successful.

------
HelloThereHuman
Wow. Looks great!

~~~
Finbarr
Thanks! Appreciate the feedback. We worked really hard on this!

